# Anyone recently reached the top of the waiting list for ICSI rvh NHS



## Rosebud22 (Nov 5, 2016)

Just wondering if anyone else is on the waiting list for ICSI through the NHS? 
And if so what date did u go onto the waiting list? 

I'm on since April trying to figure out how long it is at the minute?
thanks xx


----------



## RosaG (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi we went on the list end of Jan and got the letter to say we top of the list 9th Aug! Good luck


----------



## Devon-32 (Oct 11, 2016)

Hi
We started Feb and got the funding for SSR August but didn't get the IVF side funded till last week. It takes ages!!!!  
But I cannot tell you our joy when it came through. I tried to focus in the meantime on getting myself as healthy as possible and getting all the house diy jobs done and dusted. 
I feel for you, the wait is torture. So long as you meet the eligibility it should come through. 
Xx


----------



## Leogirl (Nov 13, 2016)

The waiting list for the Royal is apparently 8-10 months from your registration. Good luck


----------

